
Grabbed by Humboldt Squids for Science (1991) - YeGoblynQueenne
http://articles.latimes.com/1991-11-27/sports/sp-178_1_jumbo-squid
======
whitef0x
Accompanying video can be found here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fkl312lldQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fkl312lldQ)

~~~
pavement
The flashing skin color changes alone are pretty incredible.

It's surprising that it comes across as so intimidating and disorienting, even
on video. It's really a powerful advertisement of offensive aggression in that
example.

The mind recoils in confusion, and begs for the flashing to abate. It's
punishingly relentless.

------
joshuaheard
A "decompression meter"? I've been diving for 30 years and have never heard of
that. I did a search and apparently, this vintage machine was the precursor to
the modern dive computer.

